# LondonON Buck



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Got his guy during the 1st week muzzle-loader hunt with the new T/C ProHunter, would have been a great archery deer but couldn't let him walk by.
270lbs 150ish 12 scorable points with funky brow tines.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*congrats .....*

that's a dandy buck 

PintoJK


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Outstanding!

Where around the Forrest City did you find him? I was raised in London.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

North bank of the Thames River, west of Hyde Park on the edge of the city limits.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Engine10 said:


> North bank of the Thames River, west of Hyde Park on the edge of the city limits.


Know that end of the world well, grew up in Oakridge and we used to shoot and fish following the Thames around from the Hunt Club.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for your comments,
Well, you may know the area across the river from the new River Bend subdivision or Woodeden Camp?? Gainsborough area
I've been bow-hunting the north side of the river for years, lots of good P&Y deer come out of the Thames basin. The guys on the southside have taken the odd Booner.
We've seen and filmed some spectacular animals this year south toward Delaware, Lambeth.
I've still my own antlered tag and am in daily search of a B&C.......
Be back in the bush on Monday after this 2nd week of the controlled hunt ends..........Regards, Angus


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Engine10 said:


> Thank you for your comments,
> Well, you may know the area across the river from the new River Bend subdivision or Woodeden Camp?? Gainsborough area
> I've been bow-hunting the north side of the river for years, lots of good P&Y deer come out of the Thames basin. The guys on the southside have taken the odd Booner.
> We've seen and filmed some spectacular animals this year south toward Delaware, Lambeth.
> ...


Outstanding there Angus. I left in 1980 so the "Villages of Hyde Park" were pretty much wildland. There were always great wildlife down there and I am really glad to see its still there Hope to god they replaced the old wooden hyde park bridge, damn thing was scary to drive over on a rainy day.

had family friends from Nova Craft Canoes located in Glanworth way back so I spent a fair time south as well. Sign still say "Live in Lovely Lambeth"?


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Ken Fisher- Nova Craft - and my Dad were great friends and moose hunted together, dragging me along. We still have 2 Nova Craft canoes at our cottage.
Shelly and I used to chase each other around as teens.
Ken and Elsie are big in the colonial reenactment thing now and supply canvas wall tents.
Its a small world after all....
Yes, old bridge is gone and if you have not been in the area for some time you would never recognize the area, if you go to the City of London web and pull up "inter-active city map" select Aerial view and knock yourself out.

Sign still say"Live in lovely Lambeth" though we were annexed to get to pay city taxes 15 years ago.
I have a farm and live at 402 & 4 and hunt around there as well..........Angus


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Engine10 said:


> Got his guy during the 1st week muzzle-loader hunt with the new T/C ProHunter, would have been a great archery deer but couldn't let him walk by.
> 270lbs 150ish 12 scorable points with funky brow tines.....
> 
> View attachment 317231


Angus, it's Jason from the Nook.

Real nice buck. Now get one with that Bowtech so I can hang a pic on the wall...:wink: 

Cheers


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Engine10 said:


> Ken Fisher- Nova Craft - and my Dad were great friends and moose hunted together, dragging me along. We still have 2 Nova Craft canoes at our cottage.
> Shelly and I used to chase each other around as teens.
> Ken and Elsie are big in the colonial reenactment thing now and supply canvas wall tents.
> Its a small world after all....
> ...


Great to hear Ken and Elsie are still active. When last I had heard Ken was having health issues from the years of canoe building. IF you remember back when, the 5 room tent they used for Nova Craft for events was actually one my parents brought back from europe so it's funny they now make tents for re enactors. What ever happened to Barb, last I heard she was training horses in King City?

Shame you got annexed but I figured that would happen eventually, I thought at one time it had something to do with Dave Simpson wanting to build a big sports complex out there.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Awesome deer*

Nice buck. Those smokepoles are sure fun to hunt with, aren't they?? It WOULD have een an awesome bow kill, but is a great one anyway you got him.

Rob


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

I live right on the banks of the thames,west london UK,we have these 2 miles away from home,hunt them and your getting locked up for a long time,they belong to the Queen :embara:


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice buck Angus. He's even more impressive when viewed from the other side. I love the mass; 6" and 8" bases! 
I saw a monster Tom down there as well. His beard was the best I've ever seen ;as thick as a paintbrush and touching the ground.
I envy all the time you get to spend in the bush.
Talk with you later.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice!
:thumb:


----------

